

Show HN: Are You A Brogrammer? Take the quiz and find out - johnpolacek
http://areyouabrogrammer.com

======
IanDrake
-25 I'm a joegrammer. I think this meme is stupid, but this quiz is pretty damn funny. Well done sir!

------
stevepolacek
Dude! My bro brogrammed the sh*t out of this. He's my bro, for realz.

------
thenduks
Proud to have scored a solid -115 :)

------
t0ni
Let's go!

